# αυλή



## Ancolie

αυλή · μπορώ να χρησημοποιήσω αυτή τη λέξη για"terrasse de café" ?


----------



## shawnee

Bonjour Ancolie. It would probably help if you supplied an image of "terrasse de café". But to start the ball rolling, try προαύλιο; as in the dictionary above.


----------



## Ancolie

Ευχαριστώ ! Une terrasse de café είναι το μέρος του καφενείου που είναι έξω από το μαγαζί του καφενείου, στο πεζοδρόμιο, όπου κάθεσαι όταν ο καιρός είναι καλός η όταν καπνίζεις...


----------



## velisarius

Ο υπαίθριος χώρος μιας καφετέριας.


----------



## Ancolie

Ακριβώς ! Αλλά η ερώτησή μου είναι μηπως υπάρχει μια λέξη για αυτόν τον υπαίθριο χώρο ;


----------



## velisarius

On dit, "Θέλεις να κάτσουμε μέσα ή έξω;" Je ne connais aucun terme special. Το πεζοδρόμιο έξω από μια καφετέρια.


----------



## Ancolie

Merci ! Ήθελα να σιγουρέψω ότι δεν υπάρχει καμία ιδιαίτερα λέξη.


----------



## shawnee

Εαν πρόκειται για στέγαστρο κατασκευασμένο για προφύλαξη από τον ήλιο κλπ αναφέρεται ως 'εξέδρα', όπως συναντάται συχνά στα παραλιακά μαγαζιά.


----------



## Perseas

Ancolie said:


> Merci ! Ήθελα να σιγουρέψω ότι δεν υπάρχει καμία ιδιαίτερα λέξη.


Όπως ήδη αναφέρθηκε, "υπαίθριος χώρος καφετέριας" ή "εξωτερικός χώρος καφετέριας". Αλλά για συντομία λέμε συνήθως απλά "έξω", όπως έγραψε η velisarius.


----------

